# GRAPE VINES AVAILABLE



## NorthernWinos (Apr 15, 2008)

Got this Email from Great River Vineyard...if anyone is intersted they still have some vines available...


<div ="moz-text-flowed" style="font-family: -moz-fixed; font-size: 13px;" lang="x-western">Below is our list of varieties still available for Spring 2008. We are 
offering .50/vine off of the listed price for any of the varieties below 
still available:

Frontenac - Sold Out

Sabrevois - 1306 available

King of the North - 846 available

Sipaska - 230 available

Clinton - Sold Out

Frontenac Gris - Sold Out

Prairie Star - Sold Out

Louise - 224 available

La Crescent - 101 available

Bluebell - 475 available

Summersweet - Sold Out

Somerset Seedless - 125 available.

Valiant - 884 available

Chontay - Sold Out

Marquette - Sold Out

Brianna - 1301 available

Edelweiss - 626 available.

Orders of these vines will be sold on a first come first served basis. We 
are now approved to accept Visa, Mastercard, Discover and American Express. 
Please call with your order and we can secure your vines and complete the 
transaction immediately. For those who prefer to pay by check please go to 
our web site ( WWW.greatrivervineyard.com and print off the nursery order 
form and send us your check made out to If you have questions please feel 
free to get in touch. We look forward to hearing from you.

John

Great River Vineyard/Nursery

35680 Hwy. 61 Blvd.

Lake City, MN 55041

Toll free: (877)345-3531

www.greatrivervineyard.com

[email protected] 






<div ="moz-txt-sig">--
</span>


----------

